# Coyote Hunting



## usmm3901 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey everyone so I'm brand new to coyote hunting. I own some land here in the U.P. and my neighbors asked me to take care of all these coyotes whenever I have the chance. So here I've been sitting in a blind calling and waiting and I swear I've heard atleast 10 of them directly across the road. I can't seem to get them into my field. I have bait and also a battery powered rabbit decoy out in the field. I've had many responses around 8 pm. Wondering if anyone has any tips on how to get these illusive creatures into my field day or night. I have nothing but time. Appreciate all comments.


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

A good place to start would be to watch some tutorials online and read as much info as you can find about coyote hunting. Google coyote hunting tips/tricks.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

usmm3901 said:


> Hey everyone so I'm brand new to coyote hunting. I own some land here in the U.P. and my neighbors asked me to take care of all these coyotes whenever I have the chance. So here I've been sitting in a blind calling and waiting and I swear I've heard atleast 10 of them directly across the road. I can't seem to get them into my field. I have bait and also a battery powered rabbit decoy out in the field. I've had many responses around 8 pm. Wondering if anyone has any tips on how to get these illusive creatures into my field day or night. I have nothing but time. Appreciate all comments.


You need to hunt where they are.


----------



## usmm3901 (Mar 18, 2015)

I've read so much the last few days and from what I've gathered there unpredictable. I use a rabbit distress call. I have no idea what howls to use for this time of year tho. I'm hunting a 11 acre field one side swamp and cedars and the other side some good hardwoods. Neighbors have seen them in the field before and I've seen tracks in the swamp. All I need is for one to peek it's head out lol been hunting them for about a week now.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

A week in the same field? They know you're there, time to move.


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

If I were you, I'd get in their territory with the wind blowing opposite of where you think they are and do one invitation howl. Don't know if you know how to howl though?


----------



## usmm3901 (Mar 18, 2015)

I've just been using a ecall


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

Your e-caller should have different howls on it. You could start with invitation howl, pack yipping, pup distress and then go in to a challenge howl if you don't get a response by then. The challenge howl is an aggressive howl and I'd save that for last. If you know general area they are in, it's important to go in when the wind is not blowing into the area they are in. And go in silent. I'm no pro by any means, this is just what I would do.


----------



## redlund189 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would stick to distress calls with exception of rabbit its overused. Howls and other vocals are tricky even to an experienced caller. But if u have called a spot already ur chances of having luck there are slim get closer, stay out of the feild. I have my best luck in pines and where hardwood meets swamp land or an old clear cut that's overgrown


----------



## usmm3901 (Mar 18, 2015)

Awesome! Well thanks For the info! Just got myself a new savage 93 .22 wmr yesterday. Hopefully I can use it! Lol


----------



## redlund189 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh an up there make sure u have positive I'd on ur target young wolves look a lot like yotes usually a large snout is a giveaway good luck


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Does your rabbit decoy make ANY noise? If so ditch it.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Best thing to do is stop calling. Are they hitting your bait? You need to set up a couple trail cams to see, or if you still have snow find where they come in. They will almost always stay on their path from another wood lot. If you are at your property all the time then just be patient. They'll come to you. Another mistake is over calling. You shouldn't call any more than a few minutes at a time and do that for 2 or 3 more times then stop, calling is over for the day!


----------

